# 05 A4 Shifts Abruptly



## Formulator (Jun 5, 2011)

I just got my first GTO last week and I have a question about how it shifts. When I take off it shifts immediately to second, even if I an gassing it a bit. The previous owner said he installed a shift kit but shouldn't it stay in first for a few seconds or is this normal? Would a handheld tuner be able to adjust this? Thanks for any help.


----------

